# Probe external scsi storage device



## bsdorusr (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

I have an external storage device which had hardware issue. Now hardware issue has been addressed. 

Is there anyway to probe/scan the external storage device and let the running FreeBSD system to configure the device on the fly?  When the system first boots up, the filesystems  off the external storage is disabled. As a result, no device partition files were created.

Thanks.


----------



## mav@ (Jul 16, 2010)

`camcontrol devlist -v`
`camcontrol reset X`
`camcontrol rescan X`
where X is a bus number.


----------

